# Cuntboy for Male RP on Telegram (M/M, NSFW Oriented)



## bhscorch1313 (Feb 6, 2018)

I am looking for a long term roleplay partner who is interested in semi-daily/weekly roleplay back and forth on Telegram, since I don't have consistent access here to FurAffinity anymore.

I am interested in a variety of kinks, and it can be story driven if you prefer.

Here are my primary criteria:

I want my character to be a cuntboy (pregnancy optional, species optional, age at least 18+)

Your character can be a male species of your choosing, but I would prefer that you play a dominant role.

My kinks that are off limits are: gore, death, scat, vore, and diaper play. I am typically okay with almost anything else.

Contact me if you are interested. Remember, the roleplay would take place through the Telegram messaging app.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 4, 2018)

I could find out about Telegram and download it.
I'm interested. Dominant male wolf that doesn't mind Cboi characters and will still try to breed you.


----------



## TechnopathicLycan (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd love to rp with you! Are you fine rping on discord however?


----------



## Chayce (May 22, 2018)

Ooh I love cboy characters to play with!  I'm on telegram if you're interested~


----------

